# عرض بور بوينت عن كيفيه تقييم اداء العاملين



## ابو يوسف (1 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اقدم لكم اليوم عرضا عن كيفية تقييم اداء العملين 

الملف فى المرفقات

وشكرا​


----------



## hammhamm44 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## بن دحمان (1 نوفمبر 2010)

Thanksssssssssssssss


----------



## معز بن حامد (1 نوفمبر 2010)

جزيل الشكر لك اخي الفاضل ..


----------



## ابو يوسف (1 نوفمبر 2010)

​



​


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (2 نوفمبر 2010)

ماشاء الله جهد ممتاز تشكر عليه يا أبو يوسف

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Hany salem (2 نوفمبر 2010)

*جزيل الشكر لك اخي الفاضل ..*


----------



## ابو يوسف (2 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم اخوانى الكرام
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## جوده2005 (2 نوفمبر 2010)

مكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور يا ابو يوسف


----------



## ابو يوسف (3 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا اخى الكريم


----------



## المدير الطموح (7 نوفمبر 2010)

thanks


----------



## ابو يوسف (7 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## akram621 (8 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور ياأخى على المجهود .................................


----------



## محمد السواكنى (9 نوفمبر 2010)

جوزيت خيرا عن ما قدمت يا ابو يوسف وزادك الله من فيض علمه


----------



## سليمان1 (19 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (19 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## mohammedsharaby (20 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابو يوسف (22 نوفمبر 2010)

*شكرا وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## أبوهدوي (16 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خير وفي ميزان أعمالك...


----------



## محمد يس (18 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## ابو يوسف (18 ديسمبر 2010)

*شكرا وبارك الله فيكم*​


----------



## عاشقة تراب الأقصى (18 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم
وجعله في ميزان حسناتك
اللهم آمين


----------



## odwan (20 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## سائرع (21 ديسمبر 2010)

اسال االله ان يجزيك خير الجزاء.


----------



## BASSAMSA (21 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررا جززززززززززززززززززززيلا


----------



## safa aldin (21 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## NAK (22 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله خيراً موضوع قيم و مفيد


----------



## mano9 (25 ديسمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خيرا*


----------



## Eng.Haythem (25 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Eng.Haythem (25 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خيرا


----------



## hhmdan (26 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## seeadali (25 يناير 2011)

مشكور 
**********
***************
**********************
يعطيك ألف عافية 
******************
**************************
************************************
*********************************************


----------



## ابو المقداد الليبى (25 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو يوسف (18 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيكم اخوانى الكرام


----------



## impire (18 فبراير 2011)

عرض رائع وغاية في الأهمية ويستحق التثبيت.
ألف شكر ...


----------



## ابو يوسف (19 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## Jamal (19 فبراير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## واثق الخطوه (19 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mohammedsharaby (19 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابو يوسف (19 فبراير 2011)

​


----------



## iraqivisionary (30 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابو يوسف (30 مارس 2011)

شكرااخى الكريم


----------



## هدهان صالح (14 يناير 2012)

تحية طيبة : 
أولاً : شكر وتقدير لصاحب الموضوع الاخ العزيز أبو يوسف مع الاعجاب بمقدار المعلومات الطيبة التي في طياته.
ثانيا ً : اتمنى على الاستاذ الفاضل أبو يوسف توضيح اساليب تحليل البيانات التي يمكن لها أن تدرج في النماذج المبينة ضمن الموضوع ، حيث يتمكن القائمين على عملية تقييم الاداء الوقوف على حقائق مادية تحدد احتياجات الشركة أو المنظمة ونعتقد إن الهدف من عملية تقييم الاداء هو تحديد ما هو على ارض الواقع 

مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير​


----------



## بشير السعدي (14 يناير 2012)

شكرا لك ولكل الموجودين


----------



## ابويوسف ومريم ر (10 مارس 2012)

مشكور حبيبى


----------



## مهندس126 (11 مارس 2012)

شكرا فعلا ممتازة


----------



## عاشق السهر (11 مارس 2012)

يعطيك الف عافيه على الملف الحلو


----------



## حسن ابوشناف (11 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيراَ


----------



## nofal (14 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## heshamtaher (18 مارس 2012)

:20::20::20::20::20::20:


----------

